
Terrible User Experiences in the Spotify App - rapnie
https://uxplanet.org/4-terrible-user-experiences-in-the-spotify-app-947598e4a3f
======
Nextgrid
Unfortunately the competition (Apple Music) is even worse. I couldn't believe
a company that built the iPod and the old, good (pre iOS-7) iPhone music app
could screw it up so bad.

------
rapnie
Besides what's described in the article I have some other grievances. I find
Daily Lists no longer loads new entries when at the end of the list. I don't
get many new recommendations in them anyway. Some bug made the list
descriptions disappear. And then there are a ton of songs that I _may_ have
listened to someday, and Spotify decided to mark the Like button for me on
them. I never pressed that button myself.

